# Gophers and squirrels.



## Shep (Mar 6, 2010)

I recently bought 10 squirrel traps from Lee Schwartz in Saskatchewan. We get 13 stripes and Richardsons ground squirrels digging up the pasture, and making hills that put soil into the hay when we mow later. The plan is to get 'em now before they really start breeding and while they are still curious. 
I caught 5 the 1st day but it wasn't as easy as I thought it was going to be, also I realise I should've bought 50 traps! But at $15 each?

Anyone else use these? How do you control the little varmints where you are?


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

NH3!!!!! Gas em!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Or blow them up: Quickly control damaging ground squirrels, gophers and other problem rodents with the Rodent Blaster Hot Shot. RodentBlaster.com. It also levels the mounds much of the time.....


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

go to walmart buy a maverick 88 or some other 12 ga but a maverick is only 190$ get a good choke tube, buy 100 rd valvue pack or shells for about 15-19$ and your ready. i shot a squirrel in the head with #8 shot from about 40 yards .cheaper than anything else because you can alway go buy cheap shotgun ammo


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Some of the locals make a T out of PVC. Tie it to the fence with the T upside down. Then fill the middle with poison. This can work. Or just run around the field dropping some by each hole. But it depends on the type of animals as to where they feed. If they feed underground you will need to put the poison in the tunnel. This can be done with a funnel and a piece of tubing taped to it. Go around and find the fresh holes, then uncover them. Fill them up and cover the hole again. Keep at it and in a few months you will just need to do preventative maintains on the field.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I use the smoke bombs from TSC. If you keep at em, you'll get ahead of them eventually.

Not sure exactly what I have, but a landlord calls them 13 stripe ground squirrels. It's not so much the digging they do that causes the problems, but when a neighbors dog, a fox, or coyote's go out in the field and try to dig em up.


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

If your field is remote enough to stand gunfire and you have a few kids like I do. Give them a 17 HMR and several hundred rounds. I have three sons and two 17 HMR rifles. This little round uses a 17 grain polymer tipped bullet that won't richochet. We use them for everything up to racoon sized problems with great results. I have even killed hogs with them, but that's not really a good idea since hogs take a lot of killing. The 17 HMR is effective beyond 100 yards and is deadly accurrate. Good Shooting.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

My 10yr old son figured out he can use regular small leg hold traps and turns them upside down over the 13 stripe's holes. When the 13 stripe try to get out of the hole they push up on the pan and BANG right around the neck and their dead. Just a few bucks a trap and they can be used later in the fall for other critters. Just make sure the pan nut is loose so that the 13 stripes can push the pan up. We also use a .17hmr. More fun than the traps...


----------



## Shep (Mar 6, 2010)

I should keep an eye on that 10 year old Chris! 
One smart guy coming on!


----------

